# one border on print is cut off



## -Gamer- (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello, I just got a Pixma Pro 10 yesterday and after several hours figuring stuff out (downloading the right software, etc) as my cd/dvd drive is not working. I finally was able to print a test print.

My issue is that after I made a print, on one side of the print the border is cut off, there's like only a hair's width of a border on the left side its like someone cut off the border on the one side with a pair of scissors  I'm printing in Landscape orientation if that helps. So only three sides have the white border. I used Canon's Print Studio Pro as well as printing from Lightroom. Printing from Lightroom left a tiny bit more border on the left side but far from matching the opposite border.

Any help appreciated


----------



## monkey44 (Mar 10, 2015)

Watch the set up window -- if you move the image inside the "picture frame" that shows the print size inside that frame, you can move it horizontal or vertical to match the size image you print. If the borders are not visualized properly (that is, shifting the image inside that frame) it will shift the print on the page.

It's mostly about matching / centering the print size with the frame / border size you choose inside the preview window before you print.

I had the same problem until I realized it was ME, not centering the image in the print window.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2015)

-Gamer- said:


> Hello, I just got a Pixma Pro 10 yesterday and after several hours figuring stuff out (downloading the right software, etc) as my cd/dvd drive is not working. I finally was able to print a test print.
> 
> My issue is that after I made a print, on one side of the print the border is cut off, there's like only a hair's width of a border on the left side its like someone cut off the border on the one side with a pair of scissors  I'm printing in Landscape orientation if that helps. So only three sides have the white border. I used Canon's Print Studio Pro as well as printing from Lightroom. Printing from Lightroom left a tiny bit more border on the left side but far from matching the opposite border.
> 
> Any help appreciated



It sounds like a case of settings. Lightroom lets you view the image as it will print, and also lets you control the borders.

However, if you try to place text in a white area on the margin, it can get cutoff.

Lightroom 5.X

1. I set the aspect ratio of the print in the develop module to match the paper, and crop the image if needed. 
2. In the print window, first go to page setup, and select paper size. I like to set it to borderless.
3. In the layout setting and make sure the cell size is correct for the paper you are using. Then adjust all 4 borders. You might find that there is 0.01 in difference between top and sides, but this is not visible.

It should print just as you see it.


----------

